# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas in FMA Digest



## dekiti (Jan 1, 2008)

Mabuhay!
DTS is feature in the lates edition of FMA Digest. You can download a copy at http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/current/Vol5_No1.pdf
Dekiti Tirsia Siradas is a blade oriented martial art with particular focus on the knife.
Salamat!


----------

